

Ask HN: Would you buy a pedal power device - johnmurch

It seems everyone is jumping on the standing desk option and although I like the idea, I also think moving to the next step (exercise while working) seems more logical.<p>I came across http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.k-tor.com&#x2F;pedal-powered-generator&#x2F; which allows you to pedal and generate power and plug in things (laptop, phone, etc).<p>If this device had a better design (light&#x2F;easy to move but also sturdy) and maybe integrated into a system like Fitbit (social competition, who generated the most power, etc.) and maybe was $99 rather than $195 - ... so Would you buy it?
======
johnmurch
Clickable: [http://www.k-tor.com/pedal-powered-
generator](http://www.k-tor.com/pedal-powered-generator)

